# Reservation window: 13 months plus <what #>?



## rhonda (Jun 22, 2017)

The Club Guidelines regarding reservation window states,
"*5. Time Frame for Making a Reservation.* Vacation Credit reservations may be made up to 13 months before the first day of the reserved period, and may extend beyond 13 months if the stay is continuous and uninterrupted. "

So how far may the reservation extend beyond the initial check-in date?  Yes, I see the limit to "continuous and uninterrupted" but is is likely/possible that owners are booking out _months_ beyond the initial window?

I rarely book at the 13-month window but did so yesterday only to grab the last unit of my desired size/type at WM Pagosa for late July 2018.  I was rather surprised by the "last unit" status and spent a moment hunting around late 2018 availability for a bit.  Whoa!  Inventory shows there are reservations scattered through all unit size/types through 12/31/2018.

Do folks really have their Dec 2018 reservations in hand?  Doesn't that seem just a bit odd, 18 months out?


----------



## rhonda (Jun 22, 2017)

I decided to phone Owner Care to inquire about the unusual inventory patterns.  The Owner Care representative I spoke with was _very_ helpful -- but we could not find conclusive answers for the inventory patterns beyond:

a) It is absolutely confirmed that no Worldmark Owner reservations are on record for this property for Oct/Nov/Dec 2018.
b) It is possible that the inventory has not been completely loaded into the system.  (A bit of a stretch given the observable pattern.)
c) It is possible that certain units are marked "unavailable" as a hold for Maintenance.  (Again, a bit of a stretch given that both 1BR and 1BR Deluxe units are booked for the Christmas week but not other times in Dec?  Why would maintenance do that?)

What I've learned from the call:
a) WM is "responsible" for 15 units (nine 1BR units; six 2BR units) at this property but the units are not specifically designated.  (They are not particular unit numbers -- nor is the inventory further defined within the unit types:  1BR, 1BR Deluxe, 1BR Special Needs, 1BR Deluxe Special Needs, 2BR Deluxe, 2BR Deluxe Special Needs, 2BR Loft.)
b) WM's inventory seems to offer more than 9 total 1BR units.  After all, both the 1BR and the 1BR Deluxe each show "green" for certain dates which indicates 5+ units available within that unit type.  I can't have five 1BR units, five 1BR Deluxe units plus some number of Special Needs configurations all adding to nine 1BR units, right?  Something is odd.
c) The inventory there seems a bit "squishy" (flexible).  As if the different property types (Worldmark, Wyndham CWA, Wyndham Fixed week, etc.) can block one another for select dates.  The OC rep mentioned that Residence Club might have sold fixed weeks from the inventory -- but that doesn't make sense as Trendwest hadn't sold Residence Club at that location, if I recall correctly.

So ... it remains "unclear."
We ended the call requesting to open a "Case" for further review/audit of the unusual inventory pattern.  It will be escalated.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 22, 2017)

rhonda said:


> WM is "responsible" for 15 units (nine 1BR units; six 2BR units) at this property but the units are not specifically designated.  (They are not particular unit numbers -- nor is the inventory further defined within the unit types:  1BR, 1BR Deluxe, 1BR Special Needs, 1BR Deluxe Special Needs, 2BR Deluxe, 2BR Deluxe Special Needs, 2BR Loft.)


Much of Wyndham Pagosa was sold as fixed weeks.  Wyndham does not own entire units; they own a certain number of weeks.  Some calendar weeks they will have more than 5 weeks assigned, some weeks less.  That is the reason it _appears_ some inventory is booked.

The 2 BR Loft units are in the Eagles Loft section of Wyndham Pagosa.  The original fixed week units have Saturday check-in/check-out days.  Notice how the available inventory changes from 2-4 units to 5+ units then back to 2-4 units, but the transition day is always a Saturday.

Wyndham loads the inventory according to the assigned weeks made available to WorldMark, but WorldMark owners can choose any day arrival for any length of stay subject to the WorldMark Guidelines and availability.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 22, 2017)

CO skier said:


> The 2 BR Loft units are in the Eagles Loft section of Wyndham Pagosa.  The original fixed week units have Saturday check-in/check-out days.  Notice how the available inventory changes from 2-4 units to 5+ units then back to 2-4 units, but the transition day is always a Saturday.


Ok ... but I still wonder how the entire month of September is "green" (5+ units available) except for 9/15, a Saturday, which is sold out.  How does the WM inventory go from "wide open" to "sold out" for 1 night ~15 months from now?

Perhaps 9/15 is a major refurb day for the Loft maintenance team. It could be?

Seems Pagosa inventory is a "more odd" beast than other shared facilities.  Seems like very squishy inventory practices:  "You 'own' 15 units total but those 15 can be redefined on the fly and are might be expected to behave as an "average" of 15 weeks when tallied up yearly, give or take."

Edited to add: The WM 2br Deluxe shows patterns that do not match fixed week behaviors.  In Dec 2018 we are down to "1 unit" for 12/9, 12/10, 12/11, 12/12 and 12/13, 5 nights.  Curious?  There are additional examples of this Sun-Thurs pattern in Oct as well, same unit type.  Digging back to August and Sept, where the pattern is also visible, we might guess that these 5-night patterns occur when fixed week Fri/Fri overlap with fixed week Sun/Sun reservations?  WM seems to have gotten the "left overs" in between?

Bottom line, WM does not have a stable "15-unit" inventory.  They seem to get a "15-unit _average_" over a long time frame.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 23, 2017)

rhonda said:


> Edited to add: The WM 2br Deluxe shows patterns that do not match fixed week behaviors.  In Dec 2018 we are down to "1 unit" for 12/9, 12/10, 12/11, 12/12 and 12/13, 5 nights.  Curious?  There are additional examples of this Sun-Thurs pattern in Oct as well, same unit type.  Digging back to August and Sept, where the pattern is also visible, we might guess that these 5-night patterns occur when fixed week Fri/Fri overlap with fixed week Sun/Sun reservations?  WM seems to have gotten the "left overs" in between?
> 
> Bottom line, WM does not have a stable "15-unit" inventory.  They seem to get a "15-unit _average_" over a long time frame.


There are 8 HOAs at Wyndham Pagosa.  They do not all have Saturday check-in/check-out fixed week deeds.  Some have Friday and some have Sunday check-in/check-out days.

I think the WorldMark inventory represents a stable collection of fixed week deeds assigned to WorldMark.  These deeds are scattered across a number of HOAs at Wyndham Pagosa, and the full fixed week represented by each deed is loaded into WorldMark inventory.  The WorldMark inventory is not "leftovers".

The pattern you mention is entirely consistent with this.  Two or three fixed week deeds at a Sunday arrival HOA (Ptarmigan, for example) beginning December 2nd, plus one Sunday arrival week beginning December 9th, plus two or three Friday arrival deeds (Elk Run, for example) beginning December 14th adds up to exactly such an inventory pattern.

This would also explain the absence of inventory for certain days or  weeks, too.  There are no fixed weeks deeds for those weeks assigned to WorldMark inventory.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 23, 2017)

I think we are converging on the same thought: WM does not have 15 _units_.   Instead, we have access to inventory that _equates_ to "~15 intervals (weeks)" on a yearly average where some intervals will have very limited inventory and other intervals will have more inventory.  

I wonder if the week I just booked for late July is one of those special periods known to have limited inventory from the get-go.  Perhaps that answers why I had to use the Waitlist to get the week this year, why WinPointVIP couldn't book it for me and why I snagged "the last unit" for 2018.  I'm guessing I shouldn't plan on attending future courses during this week ... pick some other week to attend!


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 23, 2017)

I have been able to Book a 1 Bedroom at WM Pagosa for Christmas week for that last couple years without a problem. I then give it to DRI (Club Select/Club Combination) for 6500 DRI Points.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 24, 2017)

rhonda said:


> ... pick some other week to attend!


I do not think it will make that much difference.  With 15 "units" available per any given day for seven unit types, the supply will always be limited.

There must be almost 50 units in just the Eagles Loft HOA at Wyndham Pagosa.  When I booked a reservation for a Loft unit last year at 13 months, the availability calendar changed from 2-4 units available to 1 unit available for the 2 BR Loft unit.  So, out of almost 50 units, WorldMark had two for that week.

Limited supply seems to be the case for the Loft units, and all the other available unit types.  Get there at 13 months to reserve what you want during the busy seasons.

On the Wyndham side, it is relatively easy to reserve a Pagosa 2 BR unit 8-10 months before arrival.  I am surprised that WinPoint VIP could not find something, although another thread indicates they are now reserving only within the 60 day discount window, so that may be the reason.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 24, 2017)

CO skier said:


> ...
> On the Wyndham side, it is relatively easy to reserve a Pagosa 2 BR unit 8-10 months before arrival.  I am surprised that WinPoint VIP could not find something, although another thread indicates they are now reserving only within the 60 day discount window, so that may be the reason.


On the Wyndham side, the new website/system is the limiting factor (WinPoint policies aside). Normally-open inventory is not appearing according to historical trends at many resorts since the rollout. Has this begun to clear up yet?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhonda (Jun 24, 2017)

WinPointVIP's cited difficulty booking my requested Pagosa dates, even long before the Wyndham brouhaha, related to my intended check-in/departure dates.  My annual visit since 2012 is a four night stay arriving on Thursday.  Seems Wyndham doesn't like this pattern.  Thankfully, WM is fine with it.  

The longer visit is 9 nights and I think I still wanted to check-in on Thursday. Again, this was a "no-go" unless I wanted to book two weeks where several nights would be unused.


----------

